# Two firsts for Toro-tracks and hydrostatic transmission...



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Well guys,it seems Toro has decided to jump into the tracked-blower market and hydros,as well.

It will be interesting to see how these monsters with their 420cc engines stack up against a Honda or an Ariens.






Power TRX HD Commercial Snow Blower 1428 OHXE (38890)







www.torodealer.com





Moderator:If this has already been a topic of discussion,please feel free to delete this thread.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

time will tell . 400 more buys a proven honda HSS1332AT


----------



## nafterclifen (Oct 14, 2015)

captchas said:


> time will tell . 400 more buys a proven honda HSS1332AT


Proven low handlebars.
Proven slow chute rotation.
Proven clogged chutes.

Anyone who knows the HSS models well will likely agree. I'd give the Toro a shot. The only thing Honda has over anyone else is their engine reliability.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm not a fan of Version 1 purchases. Maybe give Toro a few years to sort it out a bit. Also that Honda will hold its value. Toro, not so much.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I have my heart set on a 1428 TRX. Except the wife wants hardwood floors, before I get anything.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Hanky said:


> I have my heart set on a 1428 TRX. Except the wife wants hardwood floors, before I get anything.


I hope you are able to get one.It would be interesting to have a real,informative,consumer- review of the thing instead of a Consumer Reports BS test involving wet sawdust in the middle of June.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

That is a wheel drive machine with a Jerry-Rigged track set-up and the same Hydro-Gear transmission the Honda uses.
We have had a lot of issues with Hydro-Gear hydrostatic transmissions over the years as compared with the Honda made hydro units.
I would give it a couple of years to prove itself first just in case it has a lot of problems.
If it seems to hold up after a couple of years in severe conditions then it might be worth it.
I would be a little bit cautious of the engine/power-plant's reliability.
The Honda engine at 390 cc's is putting out the same power as everyone else's 420 cc engines due to higher compression. The Honda engine has proven itself over the years for reliability and holding their value better than everyone else. The smaller displacement engine with the same power is getting a bit better fuel mileage so it will save on fuel costs over the long run.
Only time and usage will tell with it.
Good luck with it and keep us informed as to how it performs for you.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Hanky said:


> I have my heart set on a 1428 TRX. Except the wife wants hardwood floors, before I get anything.


You have to explain to the wife, "What's more important? Hardwood floors and being stuck in the house and not being able to get out of the driveway to get food and other life sustaining supplies for survival? Or a new snowblower so we can get out to obtain life supporting supplies like food?" 
"The floor can come later, after we have the new snowblower to protect the new floor".
Besides, the hardwood floors will become ruined, warped from wetness due to the fact that you won't be able to clear the snow away and will drag it in the house and ruin the floor.
The most important things around the house are the "Power Tools" to sustain the house with.
We will all support you with the purchase of the new snowblower over the hardwood floor, that is what we are all here for.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Around here Toro is everywhere. The nearest full line Honda dealer is 80 miles away. My large Toro dealer has the TRX in stock. Let's not forget the Toro has handwarmers and a much longer warranty than the Honda.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Honda has the longer Commercial warranty. That is the most important part for us.
Commercial means it has to hold up much better than a homeowner model because it is being used much more and a lot harder than a homeowner would normally use it.
Honda gives 3 year warranty for both homeowner and commercial.
The only reason they give a less warranty to the homeowner unit is because the homeowner is less likely to maintain it properly as compared to the commercial user.


----------

